# After hours trading



## Cam08120815 (14 November 2016)

Hello all,
Very new to everything here read many threads on these forums via a google search finally found a question I cant find the answer for or if I'm even asking it correctly.

As far as Im aware trading on the ASX can only be done between the hours of 10am-4pm AEST however looking at the market depth and trades for a particular company I have noticed a significant amount of trades done outside these hours.

First question is how does this work?

Second question is does this mean that I have the possibility of someone buying my shares after 4pm if I have the sell order in place?


Cheers

Cam


----------



## Joe Blow (14 November 2016)

Hi Cam, welcome to ASF!

You can find a detailed description of the various phases the Australian market goes through here: http://www.asx.com.au/about/trading-hours.htm

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cam08120815 (14 November 2016)

Thanks for the reply Joe,

Kinda helps. I have just had another look and now I can see any trades occurring later than 4.10pm ye earlier I was seeing them occurring ant 2.05am etc. The only thing I can think of is that's the time the system actually does the trade not the time the person has bought/sold the stock.


----------



## skc (14 November 2016)

Cam08120815 said:


> Thanks for the reply Joe,
> 
> Kinda helps. I have just had another look and now I can see any trades occurring later than 4.10pm ye earlier I was seeing them occurring ant 2.05am etc. The only thing I can think of is that's the time the system actually does the trade not the time the person has bought/sold the stock.




This should lead you to the answer...

http://www.asx.com.au/about/trading-hours.htm

For other weird times of trade... most of them would be off-market trades. E.g. A private equity selling down its escrow shares in an recent IPO as a $200m block overnight.


----------

